# Fertilizer confirmed for ACNL



## Jake (Dec 2, 2012)

I know this rumor has been going around for a while. and it's unknown if it's for regrowth of grass. or w/e but its in the game

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADEcR3EhqeA

ひりょう ---> Fertilizer








figured this topic could also be used to discuss animal tracks and ****


----------



## Stevey Queen (Dec 2, 2012)

I wonder what the thing next to the fertilizer bag is.


----------



## Jake (Dec 2, 2012)

Lovemcqueen said:


> I wonder what the thing next to the fertilizer bag is.



it's a bamboo shoot


----------



## Stevey Queen (Dec 2, 2012)

Oh. Thanks. Now I know where to get my bamboo


----------



## DJStarstryker (Dec 2, 2012)

Maybe it's because I never played City Folk, but I really don't get why people are so worried about the animal tracks thing. It especially seems to matter less in this game since the grass dies slower AND you can get fertilizer.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Dec 2, 2012)

I was upset about it returning in this game but I got over it. It will be better in this game with it dying slower and fertilizer. In City Folk, it got to the point where there was almost no grass in your town(if you played a lot) and it looked like a big old dirt desert. I never actually played CF long enough for this to happen to me, but I seen videos. It's not a pretty sight.


----------



## Jake (Dec 2, 2012)

DJStarstryker said:


> Maybe it's because I never played City Folk, but I really don't get why people are so worried about the animal tracks thing. It especially seems to matter less in this game since the grass dies slower AND you can get fertilizer.


IMO, I actually like the feature. I don't see why people use it. Just make paths in your town and done. easy. but no. Everyone just hates them, but in all honesty, I am glad they've slowed them down in NL. idk maybe if you played CF you'd understand more



Lovemcqueen said:


> I was upset about it returning in this game but I got over it. It will be better in this game with it dying slower and fertilizer. In City Folk, it got to the point where there was almost no grass in your town(if you played a lot) and it looked like a big old dirt desert. I never actually played CF long enough for this to happen to me, but I seen videos. It's not a pretty sight.


Yeah, it's much better in this game now it seems to be slowed.

I think the reason everyone hated it in CF at first was because we had no pre-warning of it. the game was released everywhere around the same time, and no one was able to get it a few months/weeks prior to discover it. And since no one knew they all just ran around town like crazy, until someone was like 'hey this dirt wasn't here yesterday' and shared it and thus animal tracks was born. Then everyone finally realised that their town were becoming deserts and couldn't be bothered TT'ing to fix their grass

basically, the only reason AT's sucked in CF was because no one knew about them until it was too late
In NL we already know about them, so players can be wary, and it shouldn't be such a terror like it was in CF


----------



## Justin (Dec 2, 2012)

Jake. said:


> IMO, I actually like the feature. I don't see why people use it. Just make paths in your town and done. easy. but no. Everyone just hates them, but in all honesty, I am glad they've slowed them down in NL. idk maybe if you played CF you'd understand more
> 
> 
> Yeah, it's much better in this game now it seems to be slowed.
> ...



Didn't they talk about it in the Iwata Asks for the game? City Folk I mean. So there was some kind of warning unless the Iwata Asks came out like a month late.


----------



## WhitneyLeigh23 (Dec 2, 2012)

whats the little tree in the slender black pot in the back ground?
i bought one on the island but im afraid to plant it (not knowing if its strictly beach or soil)


----------



## Stevey Queen (Dec 2, 2012)

WhitneyLeigh23 said:


> whats the little tree in the slender black pot in the back ground?
> i bought one on the island but im afraid to plant it (not knowing if its strictly beach or soil)



Isn't that just a normal tree sapling?


----------



## Jake (Dec 2, 2012)

WhitneyLeigh23 said:


> whats the little tree in the slender black pot in the back ground?
> i bought one on the island but im afraid to plant it (not knowing if its strictly beach or soil)


idk maybe



Justin said:


> Didn't they talk about it in the Iwata Asks for the game? City Folk I mean. So there was some kind of warning unless the Iwata Asks came out like a month late.


pretty sure it's a bush


----------



## Berry (Dec 2, 2012)

Fertilizer sounds kind of funny  maybe bushes, trees will grow faster with it, I don't think it's for the grass... dunno


----------



## PaisleyMouse (Dec 2, 2012)

I do remember them announcing Animal Tracks before CF was released. It did sound like a cool thing before people realized how quickly it wore down and how terrible it looked when you ran around your town a lot.

Edit to add:
So it wasn't that it was a feature that no one was warned about, just that it was a feature that no one knew the details of before starting. Who would have expected towns to lose so much grass. I think it was a great idea, just didn't work out too well in CF. I am excited to see how it does in this one


----------



## Dustbunnii (Dec 2, 2012)

The reason that I hate Animal Tracks is because of how quickly the grass wears down (even when you do nothing but walk) and the fact that the only way to avoid a desert town was to not explore every inch of your town every day (which is what I like to do in search of fossils and other things). I also don't like grass wear around the edge of the river, which happens pretty quickly if you like to fish.
Not only that, but if you did have a desert town, it took WAY too long for the grass to grow back. The only time the grass ever grew was any time you actually got on... when my old town was getting bad, I didn't even want to walk around to water my flowers because I didn't want to wear down the grass anymore :I
I'm being smart with my new town in City Folk and I'm buying and planting flowers every day and placing them in spots where there's already grass wear in hopes of preventing any major wear in the future, but I'm glad about how they're doing it in New Leaf. I think I'll probably do the flower-planting in areas right away  once I get that game too 
I don't mind little paths going to and from buildings but major wear in other areas is just blech. I also feel like the dirt in New Leaf looks better since it's darker. The ground in general looks better xD Hopefully the fertilizer will be for the grass...


----------



## WhitneyLeigh23 (Dec 2, 2012)

Lovemcqueen said:


> Isn't that just a normal tree sapling?



I'm not sure! i bought one on the island and it's a lot thinner than normal tree saplings... why would it be on the island?


----------



## W-indfall (Dec 2, 2012)

WhitneyLeigh23 said:


> I'm not sure! i bought one on the island and it's a lot thinner than normal tree saplings... why would it be on the island?



i think some of the bushes can only be bought on the island


----------



## SodaDog (Dec 2, 2012)

I'm blown away by the final expansion. EVEN BETTER THAN NOOKINGTONS!


----------



## I'm in love (Dec 2, 2012)

Hey Sodadog check your visitor messages


----------



## Wewikk (Dec 2, 2012)

This thread is the most crap Ive ever seen!


----------



## 18pokemon (Dec 2, 2012)

Can someo be post pictures of how it works?


----------



## Jake (Dec 3, 2012)

18pokemon said:


> Can someo be post pictures of how it works?


we dont know how yet so we cant



WhitneyLeigh23 said:


> I'm not sure! i bought one on the island and it's a lot thinner than normal tree saplings... why would it be on the island?


it's a bush
the ones you get in the mall are just normal, the ones you obtain from the island have flowers on them



ok so someone emailed the people about fertilizer and their reply was 
"The grass in NL does not die. However it increases in reverse."

However we know it's back in NL so who knows what's going on


----------



## ka-ron (Dec 3, 2012)

Seriously, the grass wearing out is driving me crazy, other people told me the fertillizer *is* for the grass. It better be.. I love my grass;(


----------



## DaisyCrossing (Dec 3, 2012)

Jake. said:


> I think the reason everyone hated it in CF at first was because we had no pre-warning of it. the game was released everywhere around the same time, and no one was able to get it a few months/weeks prior to discover it. And since no one knew they all just ran around town like crazy, until someone was like 'hey this dirt wasn't here yesterday' and shared it and thus animal tracks was born. Then everyone finally realised that their town were becoming deserts and couldn't be bothered TT'ing to fix their grass




This is how it happened to me. I had no idea about it until I went on tumblr and stuff like...last summer and I saw people talk about Animal Tracks. And then I realized my town was complete dirt almost. It's terrible. I recently looked at my town since it's snowing and I wanted to get pictures. the whole top area of my town is destroyed.


----------



## ZedameX (Dec 3, 2012)

Time to make people sad.
Sumwheat just found someone post the dialogue of what the fertilizer does...

This isn't 100% of the dialogue, will add to this if/when we find more but






http://blog-imgs-55.fc2.com/a/n/g/angepetitange/HNI_0055_JPG_20121124232447.jpg



> それはねぇ、
> お花や　フレーツの木に
> 栄養をあげる、　*ひりょう*なんだよぉ～


The *fertiliser* provides nourishment for flowers and fruit trees.





http://blog-imgs-54.fc2.com/q/u/e/questnikki/201212021658113ba.jpg



> *きんのスコップ*って　いうんだけどねぇ、
> ソレを使って　ひりょうを　うめると、
> ききめが　すごくよくなるんだぁ～


If you use the *golden shovel* the effect will be greater.

---
Note: Golden shovel unlocks after you have bought 50 fertilizer, which you can only buy one of a day, so this will take nearly 2 months AFTER you have unlocked the department store.

There is mention of helping delicious fruits
Question I currently have is how?  Is it increase the chance of them appearing, does it mean you can grow foreign delicious? or will it prevent the trees from losing their leaves?


----------



## Dustbunnii (Dec 3, 2012)

ZedameX said:


> Time to make people sad.
> We've just found someone post the dialogue of what the fertilizer does...
> 
> This isn't 100% of the dialogue, will add to this if/when we find more but
> ...








...

Oh well


----------



## Superpenguin (Dec 3, 2012)

Jake. said:


> "The grass in NL does not die. However it increases in reverse."


Clever way of saying it's back. I am so glad it is back actually.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Dec 3, 2012)

I had a feeling the fertilizer wasn't for the grass. It actually doesn't make sense when you think about it. Fertilizer is for like plants and stuff. Now all we can hope for is for the grass to die slower and grow faster. Or for Wisp or for Sloth guy to grow the grass back. Has he been confirmed for this game yet? I sure hope he makes an appearance.

What does increases in reverse mean?


----------



## Pickles (Dec 3, 2012)

I use fertilizer on my grass, though  So it CAN be for grass! I hope Wisp is back, too!! I hope the fertilizer means that our delicious trees won't lose their leaves.  Although being able to grow foreign delicious fruit would be awesome, too! 



Lovemcqueen said:


> I had a feeling the fertilizer wasn't for the grass. It actually doesn't make sense when you think about it. Fertilizer is for like plants and stuff. Now all we can hope for is for the grass to die slower and grow faster. Or for Wisp or for Sloth guy to grow the grass back. Has he been confirmed for this game yet? I sure hope he makes an appearance.
> 
> What does increases in reverse mean?


----------



## ZedameX (Dec 3, 2012)

Did it actually do anything when you did?


----------



## Klainette (Dec 3, 2012)

>most complained about thing in city folk

>nintendo decides to bring back the feature

what

i mean, I get that they're slowing it down but still

what

i donut understand ;w;


----------



## Jake (Dec 3, 2012)

ZedameX said:


> Time to make people sad.
> Sumwheat just found someone post the dialogue of what the fertilizer does...
> 
> This isn't 100% of the dialogue, will add to this if/when we find more but
> ...



That's cool I guess.
I can see a permission in the garden store. Looks like you can buy that there once it upgrades


----------



## DaisyCrossing (Dec 3, 2012)

I actually don't understand the point of Animal Tracks. Or why people like it. Because it makes you want to put up paths? I mean Animal Tracks or not you could put up paths anyway if you really wanted. So I just don't see the point in this feature.


----------



## ZedameX (Dec 3, 2012)

Realism effect, if you or a lot of people walk a lot over same area of grass it eventually wears down.
Yet people place footpaths in real life too


----------



## DaisyCrossing (Dec 3, 2012)

But real life is awful why put it in vidya games :c

But that aside, as long as it's not on City Folks's level then I'll survive. I just don't want a dirt town again...


----------



## Stevey Queen (Dec 3, 2012)

Pickles said:


> I use fertilizer on my grass, though  So it CAN be for grass! I hope Wisp is back, too!! I hope the fertilizer means that our delicious trees won't lose their leaves.  Although being able to grow foreign delicious fruit would be awesome, too!



Oh, I didn't know it was used for grass. I only heard about it being used for plants and flowers. I'm talking bout real life btw.



Klainette said:


> >most complained about thing in city folk
> 
> >nintendo decides to bring back the feature
> 
> ...



Donut XD



DaisyCrossing said:


> But *real life is awfu*l why put it in vidya games :c
> 
> But that aside, as long as it's not on City Folks's level then I'll survive. I just don't want a dirt town again...



Real life is awful. wow lol XD


----------



## JCnator (Dec 3, 2012)

You should be thankful that they don't wear as fast as City Folk did. In the latter, it took a few days to even realize that a part of grass is beaten up.

I tried putting flowers and trees over the dirt patch and it doesn't seem that it helps to regrow the grass any faster, so the fertilizer is probably going to play a role here.


----------



## DaisyCrossing (Dec 3, 2012)

Everyone is thankful it's not as bad as it was in City Folk probably.

I am glad Nintendo decided to go a little easier on us this time.


----------



## Jake (Dec 3, 2012)

It's definitely slowed down in this game.


----------



## DaisyCrossing (Dec 3, 2012)

Is there a way someone can compare the two into words for me? What's the actual time difference for grass wear and grass regrowing between city folk and new leaf?


----------



## Jake (Dec 3, 2012)

I dont know
but it's slowed down heaps in NL


----------



## Mz_D (Dec 3, 2012)

I've got some issue with grass wear at a certain part of my town, near the bridge. All the villagers seem to gather there and the grass is now nearly all gone. I can't wait till I get the gardening shop upgraded so it has fertilizer. I've been buying flowers and trees everyday and planting where I can.

The good thing is other villagers will plant random flowers as well. So you can grab them and put them at the problem spots.


----------



## Pickles (Dec 3, 2012)

ZedameX said:


> Did it actually do anything when you did?



If that was for me, ZedameX, I need to clarify. I meant I use fertilizer on my REAL LIFE grass  I am not fortunate enough to know Japanese, so I don't have the game


----------



## Jake (Dec 4, 2012)

ZedameX said:


> Time to make people sad.
> Sumwheat just found someone post the dialogue of what the fertilizer does...
> 
> This isn't 100% of the dialogue, will add to this if/when we find more but
> ...



Sumwheat:
"The fertilizer is indeed just for flowers and trees. Zed didn't post the other info I gave him.
When you ask Lazy what the fertilizer is, he tells you its for giving nutrients to flowers and trees (what zed wrote from what I told him) and then goes on to tell you, if you use a shovel and bury the fertilizer right next to a flower, it will grow lots more flowers, if you plant it next to a fruit tree, it makes it easier for delicious fruit to grow on that tree."


----------



## Mint (Dec 4, 2012)

Jake. said:


> Sumwheat:
> "The fertilizer is indeed just for flowers and trees. Zed didn't post the other info I gave him.
> When you ask Lazy what the fertilizer is, he tells you its for giving nutrients to flowers and trees (what zed wrote from what I told him) and then goes on to tell you, if you use a shovel and bury the fertilizer right next to a flower, it will grow lots more flowers, if you plant it next to a fruit tree, it makes it easier for delicious fruit to grow on that tree."



 Nooo! This is disappointing to read.
If the grass does grow back on it's own, it takes a really long time for it to grow back.


----------



## Pickles (Dec 4, 2012)

It sure is  I keep hoping for a way to reverse it we just haven't learned yet. I am not a fan of animal tracks 



Mint said:


> Nooo! This is disappointing to read.
> If the grass does grow back on it's own, it takes a really long time for it to grow back.


----------



## SodaDog (Dec 4, 2012)

lol, i just googled translated those. theyre funny!!!!


----------



## X66x66 (Dec 4, 2012)

Even though it doesn't regrow grass, it's still a cool feature! It can help grow flowers. More flowers = grass regrowth.


----------



## Feraligator (Dec 4, 2012)

How much is the fertilizer?

I don't really mind grass deterioration, because the mud doesn't look as bad as the previous games, and I normally walk anyway.


----------



## Chameleonsoup (Dec 4, 2012)

I think it's 1600 bells.


----------



## Mz_D (Dec 4, 2012)

Well that's a little sad. I have that one spot near my bridge that all the animals are gathering.


This is it on the 4th or 5th day of play.


This is it 5 days after.

Now imagine that area but with one tiny section of grass. It's all gone and I covered it in flowers to try and save it. I'll see how it goes if I can get some of it back. (I may add a picture once I get my SD card uploaded with the new photos)

I'll need to start walking in a certain path instead of randomly all over the place. This is how I play trying to find fossils everyday.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Dec 4, 2012)

The villagers can cause the grass to die too? I didn't know that.

And who's that on the bridge in the 2nd picture?


----------



## Mz_D (Dec 4, 2012)

Yeah the villagers leave animal tracks too. It's only a problem at a hot spot area like the bridge since they love to cross the bridge for some reason.

The animal on the second picture is the bunny Coco, from previous games.


----------



## Valerie (Dec 4, 2012)

If you lay down roads, are they prone to use them?


----------



## Mint (Dec 4, 2012)

Valerie said:


> If you lay down roads, are they prone to use them?



No. :c They wander all over the place.
Mine love to walk through my flowers. :/


----------



## Valerie (Dec 4, 2012)

lol, ah well. I never played ACCF so am not personally familiar with the curse of animal tracks. But don't think I'll mind it too much. I'll just bee so happy to be playing the game!!!

I wonder if the fertilizer also makes hybrids more likely- or makes it so that you can grown foreign delicious fruit? Maybe in combination with the golden shovel?


----------



## ChickenSpy (Dec 4, 2012)

Mz_D said:


> Yeah the villagers leave animal tracks too. It's only a problem at a hot spot area like the bridge since they love to cross the bridge for some reason.
> 
> The animal on the second picture is the bunny Coco, from previous games.



I'm trying to think of ways to prevent these hotspots. Maybe try planting a few saplings there every now and then? Or for the long term, create a path from the bridge using bushes so it looks more natural?

Also, yo! I'm new here!


----------



## Mint (Dec 4, 2012)

ChickenSpy said:


> I'm trying to think of ways to prevent these hotspots. Maybe try planting a few saplings there every now and then? Or for the long term, create a path from the bridge using bushes so it looks more natural?
> 
> Also, yo! I'm new here!


Planting bushes may help. I've tried planting trees near the bridges, but they walk between the trees. -_-


----------



## Jake (Dec 5, 2012)

thats ****ed if they destroy grass too


nope thats very rude of me to say so i wont post it LOL


----------



## Gurgi (Dec 5, 2012)

I just hope it's not as crazy as it got in CF.  I don't mind small, worn paths here and there, but the entire village?  My CF town has random patches of grass left and the rest is dirt, because I wander all over looking for fossils, mushrooms, etc.  I never run, but it doesn't matter.  Hopefully it's more limited in NL.

Also, when I heard what the fertilizer actually does, I wondered about hybrids.  Maybe once we have some we like, we can bury a bag next to them and get a bunch more hybrids more easily?  I hope so!


----------



## Pickles (Dec 5, 2012)

That's the thing that drives me insane. You SHOULD be able to walk everywhere and look for these things. HELLO! It's how the game is PLAYED.  I hope it's a lot better this time around. lol



Gurgi said:


> I just hope it's not as crazy as it got in CF.  I don't mind small, worn paths here and there, but the entire village?  My CF town has random patches of grass left and the rest is dirt, because I wander all over looking for fossils, mushrooms, etc.  I never run, but it doesn't matter.  Hopefully it's more limited in NL.
> 
> Also, when I heard what the fertilizer actually does, I wondered about hybrids.  Maybe once we have some we like, we can bury a bag next to them and get a bunch more hybrids more easily?  I hope so!


----------



## Stevey Queen (Dec 5, 2012)

Gurgi said:


> I just hope it's not as crazy as it got in CF.  I don't mind small, worn paths here and there, but the entire village?  My CF town has random patches of grass left and the rest is dirt, because I wander all over looking for fossils, mushrooms, etc.  I never run, but it doesn't matter.  Hopefully it's more limited in NL.
> 
> Also, when I heard what the fertilizer actually does, I wondered about hybrids.  Maybe once we have some we like, we can bury a bag next to them and get a bunch more hybrids more easily?  I hope so!



Hybrids are already easy to get in this game. I watched Hamatoros livestream and he had pink flowers popping up in his garden literally everyday.


----------



## Gearhead31 (Dec 5, 2012)

Some are more rare than others, ike blur purple and black are rarest while orange and pink are most common.

If everyone jst plants flowers in the spots that have grass wear, then it will regrow plus get hybrids. What's bad about that?

Also if you ahve a beautiful town, the flowers never wilt


----------



## Gearhead31 (Dec 5, 2012)

How come NO ONE has tested fertilizer yet? What happens if you put it in a place where there is no grass?


----------



## Pickles (Dec 5, 2012)

They never wilt, Gearhead? So, you don't have to water them every day?


----------



## Gurgi (Dec 5, 2012)

Pickles said:


> They never wilt, Gearhead? So, you don't have to water them every day?



Yeah, this is the first I'm hearing about that!  If so, that's a pretty good reason to choose a beautiful town, if you ask me!


----------



## Pickles (Dec 5, 2012)

For REAL. I love flowers, but I hate having to water them every day. lol



Gurgi said:


> Yeah, this is the first I'm hearing about that!  If so, that's a pretty good reason to choose a beautiful town, if you ask me!


----------



## Gearhead31 (Dec 7, 2012)

It will never wilt if you ignore the game and don't play for the days. For example, how Golden Roses in City Folk never wilted, no matter how far you time traveled, they never die.

The regular Flowers in a Beautiful town don't seem to die as often because villagers water them more often as well as plant more.


----------



## Mz_D (Dec 8, 2012)

The new lilies with an orange hybrid. 

I've managed to make a few black roses and black tulips, it doesn't seem that hard. So long as the flowers are touching either vertical or horizontal.

I still have issues with the grass wear at the bridge hotspot and it's now a sea of flowers. I have a normal town and the villagers seem to plant more flowers if there's already some down already. They just keep gathering at the hot spot now and planting more flowers.

(I haven't got the garden shop upgrade yet to try out the fertilizer but I think I'm almost there.)


----------



## ZedameX (Dec 9, 2012)

Gearhead31 said:


> How come NO ONE has tested fertilizer yet? What happens if you put it in a place where there is no grass?


Takes about 3 months game time to unlock I believe.  Its been just over one month so I've still got a lot to do before I finally have access to it.


----------



## CHR:)S (Dec 13, 2012)

I plan on getting beautiful town, but I still am going to semi-religiously (I am going to give myself some fudge factor in case I'm lazy) because I actually do like watering plants.


----------

